# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura intracee con rappresentante fiscale

## ruspy

Buongiorno a tutti, ho il seguente dubbio. Ricevo una fattura di acquisto merci da una ditta francese che evidenzia sul documento il rappresentante fiscale in Italia (precisamente a Bolzano). La fattura viene emessa citando l'art. 17 comma 2 e 3 dpr 633/1972 e quindi senza applicazione dell'imposta. Come mi devo comportare con la registrazione? Applico il meccanismo del reverse charge? Infine devo compilare il mod. intrastat? 
Grazie a quanti vorranno risolvere il mio dubbio  :Confused: . 
Buon lavoro.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Buongiorno a tutti, ho il seguente dubbio. Ricevo una fattura di acquisto merci da una ditta francese che evidenzia sul documento il rappresentante fiscale in Italia (precisamente a Bolzano). La fattura viene emessa citando l'art. 17 comma 2 e 3 dpr 633/1972 e quindi senza applicazione dell'imposta. Come mi devo comportare con la registrazione? Applico il meccanismo del reverse charge? Infine devo compilare il mod. intrastat? 
> Grazie a quanti vorranno risolvere il mio dubbio . 
> Buon lavoro.

  Se ha rappresentante fiscale italiano, la fattura doveva essere assoggettata ad iva e poi sarà il rappresentante stesso ad adempiere gli obblighi di legge.
Controlla meglio, comunque se sulla fattura risulta rappresentante fiscale italiano, la fattura va trattata come una normale fattura italiana! 
Ciao

----------


## La matta

> Se ha rappresentante fiscale italiano, la fattura doveva essere assoggettata ad iva e poi sarà il rappresentante stesso ad adempiere gli obblighi di legge.
> Controlla meglio, comunque se sulla fattura risulta rappresentante fiscale italiano, la fattura va trattata come una normale fattura italiana! 
> Ciao

  Non sono proprio sicura che sia così, da quest'anno. Ho fatto anche io un quesito in proposito, perchè secondo l'art. 17 parrebbe invece che, anche in presenza di rappresentante fiscale, la fattura debba essere da questi emessa in reverse charge. E invece io ho in mano una fattura di acquisto di marzo 2010 emessa da una fiduciaria rappresentante fiscale con iva... e non mi quadra!  :Embarrassment:  
Per esempio dice qualcosa di simile qui: Ipsoa Fisco: Iva:  corretto compilare l'INTRASTAT?

----------


## Donatocdl

> Non sono proprio sicura che sia così, da quest'anno. Ho fatto anche io un quesito in proposito, perchè secondo l'art. 17 parrebbe invece che, anche in presenza di rappresentante fiscale, la fattura debba essere da questi emessa in reverse charge. E invece io ho in mano una fattura di acquisto di marzo 2010 emessa da una fiduciaria rappresentante fiscale con iva... e non mi quadra!  
> Per esempio dice qualcosa di simile qui: Ipsoa Fisco: Iva:  corretto compilare l'INTRASTAT?

  E adesso quale sarebbe il ruolo del rappresentante fiscale? :EEK!:

----------


## La matta

> E adesso quale sarebbe il ruolo del rappresentante fiscale?

  Per dirla come la pubblicità... questo lo ignoro!  :Frown: 
(non che del resto ne sappia molto, per intenderci...)

----------


## jolly79

> Buongiorno a tutti, ho il seguente dubbio. Ricevo una fattura di acquisto merci da una ditta francese che evidenzia sul documento il rappresentante fiscale in Italia (precisamente a Bolzano). La fattura viene emessa citando l'art. 17 comma 2 e 3 dpr 633/1972 e quindi senza applicazione dell'imposta. Come mi devo comportare con la registrazione? Applico il meccanismo del reverse charge? Infine devo compilare il mod. intrastat? 
> Grazie a quanti vorranno risolvere il mio dubbio . 
> Buon lavoro.

  Io ho il caso di una fattura di un soggetto comunitariodirettamente identificato in italia, con partita iva italiana. fina l'anno scorso addebitava l'iva, da quest'anno non addebita iva richiamando l'art. 17 c.2 e c.3.
Dopo varie ricerche, ho saptuto che si deve emettere l'auto fattura indicando l'iva e registrarla sia sul registro acquisti che sul registro vendite.
Questo è sicuro. Quello che non capisco: ma rientra nell'intrastat anche se il fornitore ha partita iva italiana? e nell'intrastat (se va compilato) indico la fattura del soggetto non residente o l'autofattura? (da un giro in internet sembra prevalere questa seconda ipotesi,  ossia indicare l'autofattura).

----------


## forstmeier

> Io ho il caso di una fattura di un soggetto comunitariodirettamente identificato in italia, con partita iva italiana. fina l'anno scorso addebitava l'iva, da quest'anno non addebita iva richiamando l'art. 17 c.2 e c.3.
> Dopo varie ricerche, ho saptuto che si deve emettere l'auto fattura indicando l'iva e registrarla sia sul registro acquisti che sul registro vendite.
> Questo è sicuro. Quello che non capisco: ma rientra nell'intrastat anche se il fornitore ha partita iva italiana? e nell'intrastat (se va compilato) indico la fattura del soggetto non residente o l'autofattura? (da un giro in internet sembra prevalere questa seconda ipotesi,  ossia indicare l'autofattura).

  Il nr. dell'autofattura è una semplice consequenza logica. Qualsiasi possa essere il dubbio rimane il fatto che per la registrazione contabile e l'Intrastat spesso non è ancora presente la fattura del committente. Quindi non rimane altra scelta ! A parte questo il nr. di fattura serve per i servizi x un controllo dettagliato considerando che sono proprio i servizi 'sotto accusa x evasione'. 
Intrastat non accetta p.iva italiana come committente. Paese a Paese è escluso Intrastat. Alle volte conviene parlare direttamente con un rappresentante fiscale x scambiare 2 parole e approfondire la questione.
La figura del rappr. fiscale è molto diminuita con le nuove norme. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## jolly79

> Il nr. dell'autofattura è una semplice consequenza logica. Qualsiasi possa essere il dubbio rimane il fatto che per la registrazione contabile e l'Intrastat spesso non è ancora presente la fattura del committente. Quindi non rimane altra scelta ! A parte questo il nr. di fattura serve per i servizi x un controllo dettagliato considerando che sono proprio i servizi 'sotto accusa x evasione'. 
> Intrastat non accetta p.iva italiana come committente. Paese a Paese è escluso Intrastat. Alle volte conviene parlare direttamente con un rappresentante fiscale x scambiare 2 parole e approfondire la questione.
> La figura del rappr. fiscale è molto diminuita con le nuove norme. 
> saluti, 
> .

  Ho telefonato all'agenzia delle dogane e mi han detto che fare l'autofattura è corretto (trattasi di novità del 2010) ma che invece non rientra in intrastat, perchè ha la partita iva italiana.
Mi pare quindi che ci siano regole diverse per l'iva e per l'intrastat. Ai fini iva si considera l'acquisto come da un soggetto non residente appartenente alla UE (anche se direttamente identificato in italia con partita iva italiana) mentre ai fini intrastat non si considera una importazione intracee perchè ha la partita iva italiana. Mi sembra complicato e strano. Mi piacerebbe avere qualche riferimento ufficiale a riguardo (circolari, articolo di legge...ecc..).

----------


## forstmeier

> Ho telefonato all'agenzia delle dogane e mi han detto che fare l'autofattura è corretto (trattasi di novità del 2010) ma che invece non rientra in intrastat, perchè ha la partita iva italiana.
> Mi pare quindi che ci siano regole diverse per l'iva e per l'intrastat. Ai fini iva si considera l'acquisto come da un soggetto non residente appartenente alla UE (anche se direttamente identificato in italia con partita iva italiana) mentre ai fini intrastat non si considera una importazione intracee perchè ha la partita iva italiana. Mi sembra complicato e strano. Mi piacerebbe avere qualche riferimento ufficiale a riguardo (circolari, articolo di legge...ecc..).

  Non è mai stato diversamente per quanto concerne l'esclusione da Intrastat x forniture da 'Paese a Paese' semplicemente perchè sia prima che adesso è regolato dalle norme del 'Paese' a parte il fatto che la specifica descrizione di Intrastat include solamente i movimenti 'tra i stati membri'. 
Questa regola vale anche per una certo tipo di fornitura.
Esempio del Forum di Intrasystem:
"QUOTE" 
CESSIONE verso DE con parziale Fornitura ACQUISTO in DE e CONSEGNA in DE
1. Acquisto in DE e consegna diretta al cliente in DE (1)
2. Cessione da IT x DE include il valore merce (1) + altra merce IT 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------Il caso più frequente: 
1.) IT acquista da DE che consegna direttamente al cliente di IT in DE - NON è Intrastat ! (soggetto IVA) 
2.) La merce da IT verso DE - normale registrazione Intrastat x sola merce da IT a DE. 
3.) IT compensa Iva (acquisto) via Plafond. 
La fattura di Cessione include sia la merce da IT che da DE a DE.
Nel apposito spazio indicare separatamente il valore soggetto Art. 41 ed il valore escluso Intrastat ! 
"UNQUOTE" 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
.

----------


## dani67

Se devo essere sincera non ci capisco più niente!!!
Ho una fattura da fornitore tedesco per acquisto merci, il fornitore dichiara di essere "identificato direttamente ai fini iva in Italia" e indica la p.iva italiana. Emette la fattura con iva 20%. Quindi io la registro come fattura italiana, non compilo intra. Giusto? 
Altra fattura da fornitore tedesco, non è indicata p.iva italiana, ma la fattura è emessa con iva al 19%. Quindi integro con la differenza tra 19 e 20% di iva, emetto autofattura per questa differenza e inserisco in intrastat. Giusto? 
grazie mille.

----------


## La matta

Sbagliato  :Frown: 
Non esiste integrare la differenza dell'1% tra iva tedesca e italiana: se la ditta tedesca fattura con la sua iva, è perchè ritiene di vendere merce ad un privato. Bisognerà far rifare la fattura alla ditta tedesca, senza iva, e poi sì integrarla con l'iva al 20%, registrarla agli acquisti e alle vendite, e fare l'intrastat.

----------


## Jack73

Buongiorno a tutti,
il mio problema è il seguente:
un mio cliente ha acquistato, tramite internete, da una società tedesca identificata direttamente in Italia, il fornitore ha indicato in fattura la P.I è italiana; è corretto? come mi devo comportare la registro come una semplice fatture italiana e non faccio intra?
Please help me! :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Quthais

> Se devo essere sincera non ci capisco più niente!!!
> Ho una fattura da fornitore tedesco per acquisto merci, il fornitore dichiara di essere "identificato direttamente ai fini iva in Italia" e indica la p.iva italiana. Emette la fattura con iva 20%. Quindi io la registro come fattura italiana, non compilo intra. Giusto?

  Ho la stessa tipologia di problema (capitatomi tante volte): professionista ITA che compra (sul web) beni da fornitore DE che invia fattura con indicazione della propria partita Iva italiana e applicazione in fattura dell'Iva italiana al 21%.
La fattura si registra come se fosse una "normale" fattura italiana? La detraibilità dell'Iva segue le normali regole?
Come si capisce se il bene era già in Italia oppure no (differenza che, per quanto ho compreso, implica la differenza tra il non dover fare la comunicazione Intrastat e l'obbligo della stessa)???

----------

